# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  отчетность 2-НДФЛ за 2010г. где взять обновления для 1С 8.1 релизов 1.6 или 2.0

## CemLena

Знающие люди подскажите!
ФНС не принимает старые формы отчетности 2-НДФЛ утв. еще в 2006г, при этом новые формы для 2-НДФЛ были утверждены еще в декабре 2010г.
Ни в последнем релизе 1С 8.1 Бух.проф 1.6.28.2, ни в 1С 8.1 Бух.проф 2.0.18.2 новых форм нет, только старые.
Может есть какая-то информация когда в 1С 8.1 для Бух.проф выйдут новые формы, так как их нужно сдать до 31.03.11г.?
Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## pevek

*Скачай Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.19.9 для 8.2 от 07.02.2011*

*Новое в версии*
Отчетность по НДФЛ 
Добавлена новая форма справки 2-НДФЛ за 2010 год (Приказ Федеральной налоговой службы России от 17 ноября 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/611@); 
Изменен порядок применения имущественных вычетов и исчисления налога по доходам 2011 года в соответствии с изменениями в главе 23 Налогового кодекса РФ, внесенными Федеральным законом от 27.07.2010 № 229-ФЗ;
Страховые взносы во внебюджетные фонды в 2011 году 
Обновлены тарифы взносов в Фонды медицинского страхования в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 16.10.2010 № 272-ФЗ; 
Реализована поддержка пониженных тарифов страховых взносов, предусмотренных статьями 58 и 58.1 Федерального закона от 24.07.2009 № 212-ФЗ в редакции Федеральных законов от 16.10.2010 № 272-ФЗ, от 08.12.2010 № 339-ФЗ и от 28.12.2010 № 432-ФЗ; 
Изменен порядок исчисления взносов в ФСС на страхование от несчастных случаев и профзаболеваний в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 08.12.2010 № 348-ФЗ; 
Реализован расчет взносов на выплату доплаты к пенсии работникам организаций угольной промышленности в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 10.05.2010 № 84-ФЗ;
Персонифицированный учет ПФР 
Реализована форма АДВ-11 за отчетные периоды с 2010 года;
Связь с Интернет-ИТС 
Из программы по ссылке можно перейти к материалам сайта its.1c.ru, 
Не выходя из программы, можно искать информацию на сайте its.1c.ru; 
Налоговый учет по налогу на прибыль 
Расходы по страховым взносам с отпускных в случае, когда часть отпуска приходится на следующие месяцы, для целей начисления налога на прибыль признаются в месяце начисления отпускных, а не в месяц отпуска (пп. 1 п. 7 ст. 272 НК РФ); 
Суммовые разницы определяются без учета НДС (Письма УФНС по г. Москве от 10.02.2010 г. №16-15/013804, Минфина РФ от 14.02.2007 г. №03-03-06/1/85);
Добавлен отчет "Анализ состояния налогового учета по НДС". В отчете можно проанализировать сумму вычетов и начислений, учитываемых при расчете налоговой базы по НДС; 
Реализованы изменения в порядке признания расходов на приобретение товаров при УСН: поступление оплаты от покупателя не является обязательным условием признания таких расходов (Письмо Минфина России от 29.10.2010 N 03-11-09/95); 
При применении индивидуальным предпринимателем кассового метода, расходы могут быть признаны: по товарам - по мере их оплаты поставщику, по материалам – по мере списания в производство (Решением ВАС РФ от 08.10.2010 N ВАС-9939/10); 
Внесены изменения в Общероссийский классификатор основных фондов (Постановление Правительства РФ от 10.12.2010 г. №1011); 
Добавлен односторонний обмен данными с конфигурацией "Розница", редакция 1.0, версия не ниже 1.0.14; 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------


## pevek

.....

----------


## CemLena

Спасибо большое! А этот релиз будет работать под 1С 8.1?

----------


## бабка

> Спасибо большое! А этот релиз будет работать под 1С 8.1?


Будет работать, если на платформе 8.1.15.4 вы перешли на редакцию, например, 2.0.18.2

----------


## postmin

> Скачай Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.19.9 для 8.2 от 07.02.2011
> 
> Новое в версии
> Отчетность по НДФЛ
> Добавлена новая форма справки 2-НДФЛ за 2010 год (Приказ Федеральной налоговой службы России от 17 ноября 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/611@);


Я вчера ещё обновилась до этой версии. Справки 2ндфл действительно по новой форме, а вот Реестр (который к справкам идет и сдается в распечатанном виде с выгрузкой справок) вообще по непонятно какой форме, просто бред а не форма, так что ничего не получится, в налоговой такое не приняли. Правда показали как должна выглядеть форма Реестра...вот перерыла весь инет, не могу нигде скачать(

----------


## S_GRAY

> Я вчера ещё обновилась до этой версии. Справки 2ндфл действительно по новой форме, а вот Реестр (который к справкам идет и сдается в распечатанном виде с выгрузкой справок) вообще по непонятно какой форме, просто бред а не форма, так что ничего не получится, в налоговой такое не приняли. Правда показали как должна выглядеть форма Реестра...вот перерыла весь инет, не могу нигде скачать(


Кажется в 1С в принципе не возможно получить нормальный отчет по НДФЛ. Вчера вышли обновления 1.6.29.2 для 8.1 и для 8.2, проверил, формат файла выгрузки отчета по прежнему 4.00001, когда нужен 5.1. Естественно, налоговая не примет в старом формате. Получать отчет в версии 2.0.19.9, тем более бессмысленно, т. к. переход многие произвели с наступлением 2011 г., и в конфигурации кроме остатков по счетам и справочников ничего нет. Отчет будут принимать до 1 апреля, по этому 1С не торопится. Если клиентов много, и надо быстро выйти из положения, то остается воспользоваться Налогоплательщиком 2010.53 от 21.01.2011, правда там, если нет кодов разблокировки - никакого автомата.

----------


## postmin

> Получать отчет в версии 2.0.19.9, тем более бессмысленно, т. к. переход многие произвели с наступлением 2011 г., и в конфигурации кроме остатков по счетам и справочников ничего нет.


Ну это у кого как. Я перенесла всю базу со всеми документами и прочим. поэтому отчет по НДФЛ у меня прекрасно формируется. Единственная проблема - реестр, он просто не доделан 1Сниками. 
п.с. Образец формы реестра я всё ж нашла, пришлось набивать его самой по образцу)) Если кому нужно, пишите мыло, вышлю.

----------


## Valsin

*Информация о планируемом релизе*
Номер 1.6.30 Ориентировочная дата выхода  17.02.2011 

В релизе планируется: 
- справка 2-НДФЛ за 2010 год; 
- отражение страховых взносов с выплат, не принимаемых к расходам в налоговом учете; 
- исправление выявленных ошибок.

----------


## mayamaya

спасибо, ждёмс с нетерпениемммм!!!
и для 1с 7.7 тоже будет оооочень надеемся

----------

